
Redeye VC: The Story of Francis Bates - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2008/07/the-story-of-fr.html
======
lurkage
_Francis Bates became one of the first Silicon Valley entrepreneurs_

More like he was an entrepreneur who, much earlier, happened to live in the
region that became Silicon Valley.

